# Wood Stretcher ( how to make a 4' long board 5'long)



## tinnman65

I would not have believed this if I didn't see it with my own eyes! Oh I could have used this a whole bunch of times!
http://bcove.me/u3dxh79d


----------



## WDHLT15

I got some oceanfront property for sale in Arizona that is especially nice, too.


----------



## yammi450

I painted my 2000 sq.ft. house with elastomeric paint and stretched it with two tow trucks, and not its 3000 sq.ft.


----------



## jdmaher

Man! Does that bring back memories.

When I was 11, my uncle "helped" me build a rocking chair for my mother (i.e., he did all the work and I watched). On the first day working with my uncle in his basement shop we prepped and rough-cut all the pieces. He stared at the stacks for a few minutes, not looking happy, and said "I think we cut the board for the rockers too short. You go get the board-stretcher out from under that stack of cherry over there while I clean up here."

That stack of cherry was stickered rough-cut, 10 - 12 inch wide boards about 8 - 12 feet long. Mostly 6/4, but about 25% 8/4. About 4 feet wide and 6 feet tall. He said I should just move the whole stack to the other side of the basement, flipping the boards and making sure I placed sticks evenly between each board. He said I'd find the board-stretcher in there somewhere.

Of course, I didn't find it. When I reported back, he said he re-measured and the we'd be able to get the rockers out of the board we'd already cut. He suggested we quit for the day and go get a pizza.

Building that rocker was some of best fun I'd ever had. I loved that rocker. I've loved all the bad woodworking it inspired. I love all the tools and wood and time I've seen since then (almost 50 years ago). I still lust after that stack of cherry. And now I, too, restack my lumber once a year - whether it needs ot or not.

But I never did get me a board-stretcher.


----------



## Doss

I'm having a tough time deciding if the OP is serious or not.

On another note, someone is terrible at math: If you take a 4 feet long board and stretch it to 5 feet, that's a 25% increase in size not 20%.

Great stuff, it even gets rid of knots!!! - Jonathan

Yep, I'm buying a few barrels for some of my pile of logs I'm sawing up. This stuff is going to be furniture-grade when I get done with them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*If you take a 4 feet long board and stretch it to 5 feet, that's a 25% increase in size not 20%.*
He probably got mixed up. If the stretched board isn't sealed at just the right time, You get what board stretchers refer to as "snap back". When that happened the 25% increase becomes a 20% decrease. Some guys use that difference to claim they still have 5% even though the board is the same size it was when they started.


----------



## donbee

Mmmmmm Hmmmmmmm.
And just in time for the First of April!

db


----------



## RandyM68

Can I get it in a five gallon bucket? Does it work on oak and walnut, or just pine?


----------



## 33706

I now know what the stuff is that they're selling in those annoying spam e-mails, you know the ones that say "Increase your manhood by 3 or 4 inches"......


----------



## CharlieM1958

I'm wondering if that stuff would work on my…. oh, never mind. I just remembered this is a family website.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Great minds think alike, Poopie.


----------



## 33706

Heh, not often that I can scoop the sickest minds of LJ..After careful consideration, however, I think I'd opt out of a clamp at one end, winch at the other.


----------



## Doss

Charlie, Jonathan, and poopiekat… y'all are too much.

I'm hoping this is an April Fools with a large miss on the timing of April 1st.


----------



## tinnman65

This was just to funny! I found this in a email from Fine homebuilding. It was pretty well done but a little to close to April 1. When I was an apprentice they would ask you to go get the round combination square or "round square", fortunately I never fell for that.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

april fools if you believe in this santa is the real deal.HE HE Alistair ps dont you think the little wooden block would have popped off,being held by a single screw wow oh wow


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Come on guys, he shows the wood stretching in a couple of close ups.


----------



## LeeBarker

Editing is an art.


----------



## rodman40

That board stretcher story reminds me of when I was a trainee maintenance at Mobil, we were working on a gear box one day and we coundn't get it high enough to get it out the gear case, so the 1st class mechanic D.O. Gay sent me down to the shop to get him a "Sky Hook". So off I went, the tool room man was off somewhere, so I went in and started looking, by the way I had no clue as to what I was looking for!!. The tool room man came in and asked me "what are you looking for?" When I told him "a sky hook", he burst out laughing and told me there was no such thing under God's heaven. I said Really, so I got me a cup of coffee and a donut and waited for D.O. to come for me. When he came in he asked me what was I doing, I told him I was waiting for the Tool supply source for Mobil to bring one to us in about an hour. To top it off I was waitng in the shop for 2 hours. Needless to say D.O. NEVER sent me to get anything for him again "REAL or NOT". I sometimes asked him to show me that "Sky Hook" in the tool room, just to polk fun at him, he didn't see no humor in it.HA HA!!!!!


----------

